# *SPOILER* Affliction Banned



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Well well well Mr Sylvia.......... 45 seconds, and i think you did well to last that long.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Minatouro bringing the pain to Babyface. Very cool and calm performance from the big man. Another 1st round finish.


----------



## joerussuk (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/other-rings/affliction-banned-fedor-emelianenko-vs-tim-sylvia/index.html


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> Well well well Mr Sylvia.......... 45 seconds, and i think you did well to last that long.


Wasn't the official time 36 seconds? Fedor is just awesome power in both hands and explodes on his opponents. Hope Afflicition can get the Fedor Randy fight soon.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm half pissed at fedor for ending it that quick after staying up for 3 ****in hours, but jesus christ hes good. Tim is an idiot if he didnt see that coming though, i can name about 10 fights where he waits a few secs and then explodes with a hook.

Am i glad he won in spectacular fashion, aswell as barnett, nog, arlovski, babalu it just means good things for affliction and hopefully some competition for the UFC


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

elliot said:


> I'm half pissed at fedor for ending it that quick after staying up for 3 ****in hours, but jesus christ hes good. Tim is an idiot if he didnt see that coming though, i can name about 10 fights where he waits a few secs and then explodes with a hook.
> 
> Am i glad he won in spectacular fashion, aswell as barnett, nog, arlovski, babalu it just means good things for affliction and hopefully some competition for the UFC


Bad thing is with Fedor, his opponentsa do not know which hands he is going to throw and that display showed that he isn't scared of anyone and that he has amazing power in both hands.

Sylvia tutrled up like a baby instead of moving and circling away from Fedor and payed for it. Fedor is the best HW in the world no doubt about it.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Ye indeed its quite easy for me to say that sitting here, he'd probly actually kill me with me with one of those punches.

I was really impressed with arlovskis fight aswell and tbh the fact rothwell can take so much punishment but he still needs the experience and skills i think.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I need something explained to me...

Can fighters fight in more than one organisation at a time?? ie can they have one fight in UFC and then a fight in perhaps that Affliction then come back to UFC????

or does it just depend on what ever contract they got???

and was the ref that Herb Dean from UFC?? only had a quick look but seemed like him to me


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

All depends what is in there contract, but once there contract expires or there released they are free to do whatever they want, i would put money on it though that once you have a contract with the UFC you cannot fight for any other org whilst you are seeing out your contract.

Havent watched all the fights yet but Belfort v Martin!!! Cracking knee and combo by belfort, babalu is awesome, & Fedor is untouchable, great event by affliction cant wait for the next one


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

@1927

Within the world of professional MMA there are 2 types of contracts.

Exclusive contract: This ties you to fight in a single organisation at a weight and on a date of their choosing. The fighter will be branded by the company and basically paid a salary/purse that will allow them to live and support thier families without havign to travel to other orgs for other fights ala UFC.

Non-exclusive contract: This is a contract whereas the fighter is under a parent company i.e. M1 global but is available to fight within other organisations upon the approval of their parent company * who is in effect their second agent in this respect * This is why you will be seeing Fedor and Sylvia fighting for M1, Adrenaline etc as the companies are all linked to the fighters with a non-exclusive contract which allows them to take reasonable fights upon approval of their parent company.

Hope that helped^^

As for referee's they are totally independant from any org and are used within any sanctioning state and are brought in by the promoter and atheltic commision combined as are the judges etc. * so herb dean can ref any and all events he wants to as he is classed as impartial *


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

indeed was a really entertaining card, altho the crowd booing sometimes was just annoying, there wasnt any bad fights at all.

Quite a few of the fighters on that afflication card are under Adrenaline mma run by that Monty Cox guy who had dealings with m1 global. I know Tim is and i think arlovski but Adrenaline allows them to fight in any promotion.

The Ufc however pretty much locks a fighter down completely. The clothes they wear, sponsorships, merchandising all go through the UFC. they have clauses in their contracts making them sign new deals before they have even fought their last fight. I think read somewhere that if Fedor had signed with the UFC, the only way he would of ever been realesed was if he lost. He wouldnt of been allowed to ever leave the UFC undefeated.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Almost what i expected. I thought tim would be in there for a minute or so. He really is the best of the best. I dont normally like short fights like that, but the punches he threw were just so *@>king fantastic that it was well worth the wait.

Can any one now say that hes only fought no-bodies for the past couple of yrs.

Im still surprised that nog made difficult work of silva.


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

The guy is an animal. Tim got knocked. Never seen hands like that, unbelievable. Id love to see the Randy fight, it would be very dangerous to clinch with him which is where Randy would have the only chance to win. If it happens id have to say fedor to win that by some spectacular knee or uppercut.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

CageRage said:


> The guy is an animal. Tim got knocked. Never seen hands like that, unbelievable. Id love to see the Randy fight, it would be very dangerous to clinch with him which is where Randy would have the only chance to win. If it happens id have to say fedor to win that by some spectacular knee or uppercut.


I wouldnt think Rady would be as storng in the clinch vs Fedor as he has been against other fighters. Lets not forget Fedor is a 4 times world Smabo champion and throws people around for fun * just watch his fight with Nog in Pride *

I'd say if Randy were to fight Fedor to win he would have to avoid Fedor's striking and be very careful of his submissions and even in the clinch Randy would have a very hard time. Fedor in my opinion would take it by anything he damns wants lol.


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

agreed fedor would take Randy's head home on a plate but you'd like to think he would beat 36 seconds.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

if your just looking at their fights vs silvia, fedor taking 36 seconds and randy taking 25 minutes to finish, makes me slighty less eager to see them fight if im honest! but how many times have people counted randy out, so i suppose anything could happen.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cha$e said:


> @1927
> 
> Within the world of professional MMA there are 2 types of contracts.
> 
> ...


Now thats a proper answer :yes:

cheers fella


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

You are welcome my friend. It's nice to know i've learnt something whilst being in the MMA game, all be it about the managerial side lol


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Fedor was impressive, and he's definitely the best out there. Unfortunately Sylvia isn't the 2nd 3rd 4th... best though. Fedor needs to be fighting the very best guys really. The obvious next fight is against Arlovski, but Arlovski doesn't have much of a chin so he'd need to fight a smart fight.

I think he needs to fight Randy soon while it's still relevant, sooner or later you're just beating up an old man.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Wasn't that impressed with the event, but then I've never been all that excited by flabby big guys without world class stand up trying to have a kickboxing fights, and that was a couple of them.

I didn't like the ring, makes it easier for guys to cheat and grab the ropes to stay up. Whitehead did it and Sylvia said he would do it given the chance. If the fighters are just going to use it to cheat what's the point. I'd rather see Sobral work his BJJ than watch Whitehead try and work his stand-up any day of the week.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Well the majority of the big fights were heavy weights, which obviously has no limit, so were not going to see any ripped physiques. In regards to the ring, how many countless times have we seen people grabbing the cage, or boucing people into it for take downs. I think its just human nature to use our surroundings.

I do agree whitehead looked average, and I didnt even know it was possible to cut that much weight, the guys a nut case.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought Arlovksi looked awesome even at 241lbs he was ripped and his hand speed was awesome. I was impressed with Afflictions decision to use the ring and especially seen as it was the biggest ring ever used at 30ft x 30 ft and it allowed the fighters more movement and showed for some very exciting fights.


----------

